# Fish ID Please



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I caught this right off the rocks across from Wahoo park. I think it's either a sea bass or a small grouper. I've never caught either species. Can someone verify for me. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Black sea bass


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sea Bass


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Black Sea Bass


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the verification!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I dont see a lot of them here, used to catch a lot in NC. They are pretty tasty when they're big enough to keep. But a BSB for sure


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Sammich!!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting... That's what it looks like, but I have never seen one that wasn't pitch black all over.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ive only caught two here but both were this color, very light colored I agree.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Caught three yesterday in Pesacola Sound. All with this coloration.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Do sea bass have a good fight in them? I have heard they are good eating


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

These we're ten inches. Two under the legal limit. They didn't fight well but we had heavy tackle.


----------

